# When not to clean a bottle



## RIBottleguy (Feb 1, 2010)

Every now and then, a bottle will actually look nice with the contents stains left inside the bottle.  Here are two examples

 That crystal blueing is pretty stuff!












 This ink bottle had a beautiful iridescent residue left in it.





 There were olive tones, too.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a pontiled unembossed Snuff bottle that sold for $200+.
 Doug also had a few I wouldnt clean.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 1, 2010)

Pretty cool RIB. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Digswithstick (Feb 1, 2010)

I agree ,i would not clean them either ,nice !


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 1, 2010)

Now, there is a gorgeous antique bottle!


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's one Kevin (Coldwater Diver) just loves... now if I could find a nice clean one for a side by side shot... (I mean photo!)


----------



## southern Maine diver (Feb 2, 2010)

one more...


----------



## FloridaRecycled (Feb 2, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I absolutely agree - I wouldn't touch this - it is beautiful!!!  What location/area was this found in and was it a privy/dump/underwater?  Congrats!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 5, 2010)

This is not as cool or as rare as what you guys posted but it has a similar effect to the snuff bottle and it has a neat little irridized surface. I found this underwater.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 5, 2010)

The other side.


----------



## sandchip (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw that snuff on ebay, I think.  Almost bid on it.  What a beauty!


----------



## bama1 (Feb 7, 2010)

What about this?


----------



## glass man (Feb 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  bama1
> 
> What about this?


 



     I WILL TAKE IT!![8D] IT ALSO IS BEAUTIFUL!  BOTTLES LIKE THESE ARE WONDERFUL WHEN IT COVERS THE WHOLE BOTTE,BUY WHEN IT IS ONLY IN SPOTS I DON'T LIKE THEM MUCH. ALL OR NOTHING. JAMIE


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah the snuff bottle I posted was on ebay.  Found in GA privy.  Pontilled I think.
 Applied Lips has some Awesome stained bottles.  Never mind all the others, I think he posted on before.  Dr Hostletters.


----------



## T D (Feb 10, 2010)

> Found in GA privy.


 
 ??

 DANG!  I thought we all just pooped in the woods!  Seriously these are some cool bottles that I agree should be left just like they are.  Thanks for sharing


----------

